# Vacuum line collapsing.



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok so my vacuum line that goes from the valve cover (off of the pcv valve) down to the manifold is collapsing under the pressure. At first I thought it was because I was using heater hose for the line (I have the HEP SRI manifold btw) so I chucked that and got some hard vacuum hose, put 90 degree elbows so that there was no bends in the line, all straight shots. Still collapsing. I'm running out of ideas.

My question to you guys is, what would you use in an instance like this? I need something that isn't going to cave in from the vacuum coming from the manifold.

I was thinking about getting some stainless steel braided vacuum line like this









But, I don't know if the rubber inside is just going to collapse while the exterior steel stays open. If this happens I won't be able to tell if it has collapsed.

Do I have any other options?


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Go to carquest and buy the spiral heater hose bending things. tchilds posted pics in his SRI thread of them. his hose is still collapsing like it is set up in the picture and has since added a second coil running nearly from bend to bend. 

That braided metal line will work too. The hose won't collapse unless it can expand. If it is in a metal tunnel that can not expand/flatten then the hose will be fine and only collapse a very small amount. If the braided metal part isn't very stiff, and can collapse with the hose, then it will not help. 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Another option is to get a section of silicone tubing thats used on turbo engines. Those tubes are made to stand up to constant pressure and wont collapse like the one that came with the kit. Thats what I did with mine and its been fine ever since. Another guy told me he actually used some tubing from a heavy duty truck because it was very stiff and that worked for him. Theres many options out there to fix that problem.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Interesting. My manifold didn't come with a kit. I just went to autozone and cut a piece of heater hose when I first got it. I believe that I have the problem fixed right now. I got two 90 degree elbows so that there is no bends in the hose and replaced the heater hose with harder vacuum line. So far so good, we'll see how long it lasts.

Thanks for the responses :beer:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

No prob man


----------



## B.a. (Feb 7, 2008)

why not buy vacuum hose?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

B.a. said:


> why not buy vacuum hose?


I can't believe I didn't think of this earlier, its so obvious. :facepalm:



MKVJET08 said:


> ...so I chucked that and got some hard vacuum hose, put 90 degree elbows so that there was no bends in the line, all straight shots. Still collapsing...


----------

